# my green hulk....



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Well it seems I have lucked out and gotten myself a green hulk! This shrimp is a blue/green very cool looking 

I am trying to find out more about what causes this coloration in the BKKs, so any theories would be welcome.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

wowwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## k1ng (May 23, 2012)

Told you I thought I saw a green hulk! Do you have any plans for it? Good luck!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I haven't thought about it yet...I do have Crystal White Bees, Snow white crystal shrimps, Blue Bolts and Mischlings all in that tank, so quite a few prospects.

Im thinking it will be a little while till it settles in before anything gets going.
I am setting up another bigger tank for these Bee shrimps, so by the time its ready, the new tank will also be ready.


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

Gamma rays?? LOL 



bettaforu said:


> Well it seems I have lucked out and gotten myself a green hulk! This shrimp is a blue/green very cool looking
> 
> I am trying to find out more about what causes this coloration in the BKKs, so any theories would be welcome.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

bettaforu said:


> I do have Crystal White Bees, Snow white crystal shrimps


out of curiousity, whats the difference between those two? any pics?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

sure.

This is a Crystal White Bee shrimp...in many ways it looks like a Ghost Tiger with the almost see thru body and white bands. Imagine a low grade CRS with white bands instead of red.










This is a Top grade Snow White (bred by me from several generations) you can see the solid white covering all over the body, solid white legs and antennae.










the name should have been Snow white Crystal shrimp on my pic, so as to not confuse anyone with Crystal White Bee shrimp above. They are both Bee shrimps, just different genetics.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

bettaforu said:


> sure.
> 
> This is a Crystal White Bee shrimp...in many ways it looks like a Ghost Tiger with the almost see thru body and white bands. Imagine a low grade CRS with white bands instead of red.
> 
> ...


Omg those are both extremely sexy, especially the snow white.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes arent' they just...I absolutely LOVE my snow whites  The CWS is unique, very small and delicate, whereas the SWS is a solid chunk of shrimp!


----------

